# Dijkstra Algorithmus gesucht



## Ultri (12. Mai 2005)

Ich suche ne saubere Dijkstra-Implementierung in java. Bei Wikipedia und co finde ich leider nur Pseudocode. Kann mir wer weiterhelfen?
Danke


----------



## the Oracle (12. Mai 2005)

http://www.google.at/search?q=Dijks...ient=firefox-a&rls=org.mozilla:de-DE:official
Schon der erste Treffer sieht gut aus.


----------



## Ultri (12. Mai 2005)

Das is meiner Meinung nach sehr viel Code, ich werde es selbst kürzer versuchen, aber über Links würd ich mit trotzdem noch freuen.


----------



## bygones (12. Mai 2005)

ich musste letztes Jahr den Dijkstra nutzen. Leider weiß ich nicht mehr welche Lib ich damals verwendet habe.

Such mal bei google nach Graph Bibliotheken (ala Jung) - die meisten sollten ihn implementiert haben


----------



## mic_checker (12. Mai 2005)

Schau dir auch mal das an.


----------

